# Casio PRW-6000 thread



## ModestGP (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm really interested to know the features of this Protrek.
Also, it would be great to see some real life pictures.
I guess I'm asking a bit too much... ;-) But if someone can shine some light on this it would be great!!:-!

The only picture of them so far:


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

This is a first pro trek EVER that I do not like...

- design looks to much like a "sad face"... somehow that status subdial doesn't work with this design... maby it would look better at 12 o clock?
- skeleton hands just don't cut it for me. Skeleton hands are just to hard to read
- I worry about usability as well between smart access and digital part
- Du no why but this model somehow feels that it should belong to Aviator line, not the pro trek line
etc...


----------



## ModestGP (Jul 15, 2008)

duke4c said:


> This is a first pro trek EVER that I do not like...
> 
> - design looks to much like a "sad face"... somehow that status subdial doesn't work with this design... maby it would look better at 12 o clock?
> - skeleton hands just don't cut it for me. Skeleton hands are just to hard to read
> ...


Answering your points:

- I don't see that sad face... however, I agree that the subdial position it's not the best.
- I love skeleton hands!!
- This is the part I'm intrigued. Let's see how did Casio work it out.
- Another fact that I like about this watch, it's a mix between an ABC watch and an aviation look.

I guess we have different tastes here, but this is what makes life interesting.


----------



## alexs12 (Aug 29, 2012)

This may be my first Pro Trek. I just hope that the LED light illuminates enough of the (positive) digital display and I'm in.


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's what I can get from my rusty Japanese: 

Some things are pretty obvious: MB6, Tough Solar, Tough Mov't, Triple Sensor v.3, Smart Access

Black IP coated case
Strap w/ carbon fibre insert
Dual LED
Dot matrix LCD displays time and trend graphs
24 Hour STW
60 Min CDT
5 Alarms

Compass runs for 60 seconds like the PRW-3000

Altimeter looks like similar specs to PRW-3000:

Measuring range: -700 to 10,000 m (-2,300 to 32,800 ft)
Manual memory measurements (up to 30 records, each including altitude, date, time)
Auto log data (High/low altitudes, auto cumulative ascent and descent)
Relative altitude readings (+/- 100m or +/- 1000m) 
Selectable measurement interval: 5 seconds or 2 minutes


Baro graph shows relative change +/- 10hPa
Something mentioned about an "information alarm". I wonder if that is the up/down arrows when large swings of pressure changes occur or if it's like a storm alarm.



What I would love to see is if the hands can move out of the way of the LCD when its functions are needed. It has Smart Access so the 3 hands do run on different motors, why not? 


Hopefully someone with better abilities to read Japanese can help...


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

I've never been a big fan of analogue ABC watches. When hiking/camping, I prefer the simple to read digital displays instead of trying to see where the hand is lined up. And to this day, I still prefer Xlander or Core more so than any Casio but thats me.

I bet we'll see a bunch of these in the FS section following release ;-).


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

MG Designs said:


> Answering your points:
> 
> - I don't see that sad face... however, I agree that the subdial position it's not the best.
> - I love skeleton hands!!
> ...


- "Sad face" refers to design similarity with GA-1000 (almost the same minus the digital screen at 2 o click)
- Skeleton hands would be ok actually if it's not for the fact that they just don't work in dark. Wich brings another question: Are we AGAIN limted to LED light that will simply let you read analong hands in dark (effectively making all other functions null and void come night time)
- I was wondering for a while just how would casio "pull off" ana digi look for aviation line with new smart crown system. After all we haven't seen ana digi aviator since GW-3500 and I think we're due for refresh.
The way it is it looks to be a bit of a "mess" (some functions will need crown, some will need "mode") from a practical usage point of view.

Whatever the case may be I'm calling it a "pass" as of now... but than again things might change if the price drops to 300-350 range and live shots prove that it actually looks far better than catalog pics.

Also, with luck (just like what they did with PRW-5000) we might get same module but much cheaper price down the road (getting cheaper case and band along with it).

SIDENOTE:
Ok, new smart crown system is not cheap to make or produce but I'd take PRW-5000 variant with full preferably lumed hands , bigger digital display (not negative please) and V3 sensors for about 300. (One can dream right?). Smart crown system could be left out easily. I can live quite happily without it.

Cheers :-!


----------



## stratg5 (Jun 23, 2013)

OH GOD A PROTREK IN THE G-SHOCK SECTION

sorry just wanted to get that out lol, I don't really like abc watches. I've never had one though, and have been considering a riseman as an intro to them. Pro treks will definitely take some getting used to, I haven't looked into them yet and right now I prefer the g-shock protection. As a pro trek, it honestly looks like all the others I've seen


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks JonL! I am curious about this watch as well. 

As a GA-1000 owner I also do not see the sad face on this one. Maybe more Mona Lisa, but a much happier disposition overall. 

Anyone's thoughts on this being a replacement for the 5000? Does this mean there might be a 8000 or 9000?

sent with aloha


----------



## ModestGP (Jul 15, 2008)

UPDATE

New pictures:


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Like it. I wonder if it is as low profile as the PRW-3000? Could be cool. 

sent with aloha


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

PRW3000 Size of case: 56 X 47 X 12.3 mm

PRW6000 Size of case: 57.9 x 52 x 12.8

the 6000 is bigger, a little thicker.

I like that the LCD grew bigger and the skeleton hands. Can't wait to see life photo of it.


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

Two of these were announced by Casio Japan today.

PRW-6000Y-1AJF -

PRW-6000Y-1JF -

Here's an autotranslation of its description, and looks like it's everything I had thought and the one thing I was hoping for!

From analog / digital model "PRO TREK (Purotorekku)" and equipped with a triple sensor for sensing the information of the nature of the ever-changing, we have developed seeking analog watch high-dimensional, juggle operability and functionality " New model adopted smart access "appeared.

Time, display orientation, altitude difference, the pressure tendency in the analog display that can be intuitively grasp the information. Displays a digital numeric data, we combined the advantages of analog and digital. 
In addition, I adopt the quick-lock mechanism with electronic crown switch prevent malfunction that allows operation sensuous. And intuitive that you turn and pull, I can set each mode analog / digital easily. 
To cope with outdoor various scenes, such as climbing, comfortable wearability also secured according to the functional evolution. By adopting the slim design of 12.8mm thinnest, and also makes it possible to reduce interference with such outdoor clothing, used without stress as a combination model of the analog / digital Purotorekku. The band, to be to insert the resin through joint development with Mizuno Technics Co., Ltd., a carbon fiber sheet excellent in durability and tensile adopt ※ 1 a strong band that is hard to cut. 
Further, it should be noted and spikes and abruptly falling tough solar and multiband 6, the atmospheric pressure while mounted Ver.3 ※ 2 triple sensor dramatically improved measurement accuracy, the interval for receiving a radio wave of six stations world Equipped with multiple and double LED light to illuminate independently pressure tendency alarm information, a liquid crystal portion and a dial to indicate the alarm, the practical function when there has been a change.* And needle position automatic correction function to detect automatically, if the needle is overlapping the LCD when you measure altitude, air pressure, temperature, needle displacement of the emergency also tough movement equipped with the (automatic) needle retraction function to avoid temporarily* It is a new triple sensor you are using, has both ease of use and functionality. 
A combination multi-motor drive to be independently driven the hour and minute, second hand and electronic crown switch that can be operated sensuous, use smoothly with various functions "Smart Access" 
Multi-band 6 to receive radio signals six stations can measure the triple sensor of the World (2 stations in Japan, China, the United States, the United Kingdom, Germany) of orientation, pressure altitude, temperature, and automatically corrects the time 
Needle-saving function (automatic) 
(If the needle is overlapped with the liquid crystal when measuring altitude, pressure, temperature, function to prevent temporarily) 
Hybrid mount structure Tough Solar pressure tendency display function, pressure tendency Information Alarm low temperature specification to improve the durability of the needle position automatic correction function Movement (-10 ℃) 
Carbon fiber insert band

※ It is patented in collaboration with Mizuno Technics Corporation, a technique for insert molding urethane material to the carbon fiber one. 
※ 2 Triple Sensor is Ver.3 
It is equipped with a small magnetic sensor of the new development that achieves the downsizing of 95%, a pressure sensor with improved measurement accuracy. By combining the sensor IC Casio proprietary to increase the capacity with the new sensor, and has dramatically improved the ability of the triple sensor.

Sounds like to me the hands move out of the way if they are blocking the LCD when reading alti, baro or temp! Yay!


----------



## woshixiaozhu (Aug 9, 2013)

It is too sad that with the new v3 sensor Casio is still making their protrek so big...


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

woshixiaozhu said:


> It is too sad that with the new v3 sensor Casio is still making their protrek so big...


From the video on the new v.3 sensor it looks like the only thing that really got smaller at all was the compass sensor:
Casio Improves Triple Sensor Technology In Pro Trek Collection Watches | aBlogtoWatch
The pressure sensor is as big as ever. And I think they make them big beause people want them that way. The PRW-3000 is actually pretty small. But the PRG-270 looks much bigger despite using the same module (just without atomic calibration).

cheers, Sedi


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

Just found this PR from Casio Europe:

* Scale new technical heights with SMART ACCESS
PRW-6000-1ER
PRW-6000Y-1ER *​
*Norderstedt, February 14, 2014 -* Monte Nuvolau and Monte Piana are in the Dolomites, both popular destinations for trekking trips. The summit of Monte Nuvolau offers one of this mountain range's most beautiful panoramic views. Easy to ascend without missing out on that Alpine feeling, these two famous peaks are the perfect surrounding for the new PRO TREK solar powered radio-controlled series PRW-6000.

Outdoor enthusiasts, trekking fans and expedition members know that PRO TREK is a watch they can rely on in any situation. The various models automatically log important and informative data so that they can access it when required. With the new PRO TREK collection, this is even easier than before - the PRW-6000 and PRW-6000Y are the first PRO TREK models in Europe to use Casio's sophisticated SMART ACCESS technology.

The electronic crown switch allows fast and intuitive access to every function. Depending on the situation, the right decision needs to be made in just a few moments - the new PRO TREK models are ready for use in an instant. They provide rapid information on air pressure conditions, temperature, altitude and compass direction. Key functions such as altimeter, barometer, compass and thermometer are clearly displayed by the hands.

The design of the PRW-6000 and PRW-6000Y is really pure with an analogue/digital look and contrasting indicators and hands - from the outside, the concentrated digital power that these models have at their disposal is barely apparent. The moment you first use the SMART ACCESS crown switch, however, you can tell the power of the latest PRO TREK models from their speed of data retrieval. Carrying lots of different, sometimes bulky, instruments has become a thing of the past - now you can access all the data just by looking at your wrist.

PRW-6000 and PRW-6000Y for outdoor enthusiasts - simply the most advanced technology in a timeless case.

The new PRO TREK series offers lots of other useful options in addition to the functions above: world time function, stopwatch, 5 daily alarms and an automatic calendar facilitate lots of activities easier. Mineral glass and a synthetic resin case protect the sensitive sensors, keeping the digital heart of the PRO TREK safe. A special feature of the PRW-6000Y is its especially tough wristband made of a carbon resin compound.

Be ready for your next adventure - wherever it might take you!

The PRW-6000 and PRW-6000Y are equipped with the following features:


 SMART ACCESS technology
 Radio signal reception in the EU, USA, Japan and China
 Solar power
 Barometer
 Thermometer
 Altimeter with Height Gain and Altimeter data memory
 Digital compass
 Stopwatch (1/100 sec.)
 Countdown timer
 World time
 Automatic calendar
 5 daily alarms + snooze function
 Automatic hand adjustment
 Low temperature-resistant down to -10°C
 Battery level indicator
 Dual illuminated display
 Mineral glass
 Water-resistant up to 10 bar

- News - CASIO

Looks like Japan gets the green and orange models, whereas Europe gets the orange and silver bezel models..


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Like the looks of the PRW-6000Y-1A


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

Found this too - check the first feature :-!

This Protrek is looking like it is ticking all the boxes for a proper Ana-Digi... well except for that 1Hr CDT.

*Functions*










 







*Double-Illuminator* 
Both the digital and analogue areas of the watch face glow when the EL backlight is turned on.







 







 







 







*Low-temperature resistant (-10 °C)* 
Even temperatures as low as -10 °C have no effect on this watch.







 







 







 







*Solar Power* 
A solar cell provides power for operation.







 







 







 







*Radio signal reception (EU, USA, Japan, China)* 
Whether in Europe, North America and Japan or in the outer reaches of Canada, Central America and China - once the watch has been set to the local time, it receives the relevant signal and shows the correct time wherever you are. In many countries, it also sets itself automatically to summer and winter time.







 







 







 







*Digital-compass* 
A built-in direction sensor detecs the magnetic north.







 







 







 







*10,000 m Altimeter* 
A pressure sensor detects changes in the air pressure and converts the result into an altitude up to 10,000 m.







 







 







 







*Barometer (260 / 1.100 hPa)* 
A special sensor measures the air pressure (measuring range: 260/1100 hPa) and presents this on the display in the form of a symbol. This enables early detection of weather trends.







 







 







 







*Height Gain* 
The height gain sums all the meters you have climbed in a session, so that you can see at a glance the total ascent on a tour.







 







 







 







*Altimeter data memory* 
Depending on the model, up to 40 sets of elevation data can be stored in the watch's data memory and re-accessed at any time. Each of these data sets consists of a measured altitude as well as the date and time. In addition to the individual altitudes, the maximum and minimum altitudes during a measurement are also stored.







 







 







 







*Thermometer (-10°C / +60°C)* 
A sensor measures the ambient temperature around the watch and displays it in °C (-10°C /+60°C).







 







 







 







*World time function* 
Displays the current time in major cities and specific areas around the world.







 







 







 







*Stopwatch function - 1/100 sec. - 24 hours* 
Elapsed time, split time and final time are measured with 1/100-sec accuracy. The watch can measure times of up to 24 hours.







 







 







 







*Timer - 1/1 sec. - 1 hour* 
For fans of precision: the countdown timers help you to remember specific or recurring events by giving off an audible signal at a preset time. The time can be set to the nearest second and up to 1 hour in advance - Ideal for people who need to take medicines every day or those who do interval training.







 







 







 







*5 daily alarms* 
The daily alarm reminds you about recurring events with an acoustic signal at the time you have set. You can also activate hourly time signal that indicates each full hour. This model has 5 independent alarms for flexible reminders of important appointments.







 







 







 







*Automatic hand adjustment* 
The automatic hand adjustment function checks the home position of the hands every hour and corrects it if necessary - either by adjusting e.g. from shocks or using the influence of magnetism.







 







 







 







*Button tones on/off* 
The button tones for using the mode button can be turned off. This means that the watch no longer beeps when switching from one function to another. Preset alarm or countdown timers remain active when the button tones are deactivated.







 







 







 







*Smart Access Technology* 
Smart Access makes it easy to operate multi-function watches. Simply pulling out and rotating the crown provides intuitive control over all functions







 







 







 







*Crown button lock* 
Secures the crown button from accidental change to another mode of operation.







 







 







 







*Automatic calendar* 
Once set, the automatic calendar always displays the correct date.







 







 







 







*12/24-hour timekeeping* 
Times can be displayed in either a 12-hour or 24-hour format.







 







 







 







*Mineral glass* 
The tough, scratch-resistant mineral glass protects the watch against unsightly damage.







 







 







 







*Resin case*







 







 







 







*Carbon-resin wrist strap* 
On their own, carbon and resin are stress-resistant and durable - together they create a wrist strap that is extra robust and extremely durable. And the "carbon design" on the wrist strap not only looks elegant, it also lends the watch a sporty, dynamic touch.







 







 







 







*Battery level indicator* 
An indicator shows the current battery level.







 







 







 







*Water resistance classification (10 bar)* 
Perfect for swimming and snorkelling: the watch is water resistant to 10 bar / 100 metres. The metres value does not relate to a diving depth but to the air pressure used in the course of the water resistance test. (ISO 22810)







 







 







 







*Type of battery*
CTL1616







 







 







 







*Dimensions*
approx. 57,9mm x 52,1mm x 12,79mm (H x W x D)







 







 







 







*Weight*
approx. 73 g

CASIO PRO TREK - Watch - Products - CASIO


----------



## ModestGP (Jul 15, 2008)

JonL said:


> Found this too - check the first feature :-!
> 
> This Protrek is looking like it is ticking all the boxes for a proper Ana-Digi... well except for that 1Hr CDT.
> 
> ...


Thanks JonL!!
I agree with you, I don't understand why they just placed 1 hour for the CDT...

I only wish that Casio one day used the same technology as Suunto when it comes to distinguish between gaining altitude or a change of barometric pressure. This way you can see a stable barometric tendency graph...


----------



## alexs12 (Aug 29, 2012)

No snooze then... I wonder what it is about Pro Trek watches that makes them snooze-unable/unworthy


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

Sorry but for that price I want saphire and 200m WR.

2 trully odd ommisions from such a high priced pro trek.

And for those who say that I asked too much just look at GWA1100.

Also, just by looking at the dial I really hope that switching to "baro" isn't:
- Unlock the crown
- set to baro
- lock the crown
ordeal... because if it is than this is nor really usefull instrument if you ask me...


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

Agreed... unfortunately that sapphire would be on a PRW-6000YT, or even better a PRX-6000... and boy would we pay for that! 

Not too many Protreks have WR20Bar, wish more did..


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice looking watch but the 60 min. timer (jeez Casio, don't you ever learn o|) completely kills it for me.


cheers


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

JonL said:


> Agreed... unfortunately that sapphire would be on a PRW-6000YT, or even better a PRX-6000... and boy would we pay for that!
> 
> Not too many Protreks have WR20Bar, wish more did..


among protreks prw 2500/prg 250 and prw 2600/prg 260 are 200 meter water resistant...Rangeman is also triple sensor and 200 m WR....I don't think any other watch brand makes any ABC watch with 200m WR


----------



## MEDIC4LIFE (Dec 11, 2009)

Casio customer service says they have no plans to release the 6000 in the US.


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

MEDIC4LIFE said:


> Casio customer service says they have no plans to release the 6000 in the US.


I'm not supprised.

Here in Canada even a regular pathfinder is a "tough sell" at 330 (average store price for PRW3000 for example).

PRW6000 at close to 600 would defenetly be a "no go" at retail.


----------



## crazyotterhound (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi all, just received my PRW-6000Y from Japan today. First impressions are it's nice and light and definitely wears smaller than its 52mm diameter suggests (more so than my old  PRW-5100). I haven't downloaded the English manual yet and have only played with it for a minute or so, but activating the backlight is not obvious, nor is determining the reserve battery power. The barometer is activated via the mode button and not through the electronic crown switch as speculated earlier. The display can also show the pressure graph instead of the day of the week (alongside with the current date). The rubber strap has a carbon fibre finish on the inside. Anyway here's a few pics of it including a comparison shot with my T-Touch expert. Apologies for the lowish res, my upload speeds are terrible:


----------



## alexs12 (Aug 29, 2012)

I think you are the first one on the forum to get one. Congratulations! 
What do you mean about the backlight not being obvious? And does it illuminate the digital display as well?


----------



## Wulf (Dec 9, 2013)

Very nice! Where did you order from and how much was it?

Really nice looking watch, just wish it would have a more common lug width size so it is easy to use other straps.

Edit: just noticed it is now listed on Amazon for US$ 640 and eBay for around US$ 550.


----------



## crazyotterhound (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks! The means of activating the backlight is not clear - I still haven't managed it yet but will feel rather silly if it is something simple. The English manual does not appear to be online yet, so I'll see if I can figure it out from the Japanese manual.


----------



## crazyotterhound (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks, I ordered it from rakouten through a shop called Nagata Jewellery. It came in at 49000 yen delivered or €345 approx in my currency, about €100 less than online retailers are asking in Europe so it was a pretty good deal. The shop posted it without any order tracking or email confirmation, so I was very surprised when it turned up today!


----------



## alexs12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Does the button below the 180 degree mark on the bezel not work? Right where the bezel ends and the strap begins?


----------



## crazyotterhound (Nov 10, 2008)

Dooh! Thanks alexs12 that's it - I knew it had to be something simple. There is a single LED(?) light just below 6 O clock position and yes it illuminates the digital display pretty well.


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

Congrats on being the first! Looks great! 

I am curious of your impressions of this watch - especially the graph area, and how well the main hands move out the way when they are blocking the LCD. I assume it is only the hour and minute hands that move out the of way, as the second hand is still used to point to the Baro differential along the right bezel. 

Any way - it looks very nice... :-!


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Also looking forward to your comments with it!

sent with aloha


----------



## isometrus (Apr 29, 2010)

CASIO PROTREK PRW-6000 Basic operation instructions VIDEO


----------



## alexs12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the Tanaka link. I watched the video, but they didn't show whether there is a snooze alarm. Is there one?


----------



## crazyotterhound (Nov 10, 2008)

JonL said:


> Congrats on being the first! Looks great!
> 
> I am curious of your impressions of this watch - especially the graph area, and how well the main hands move out the way when they are blocking the LCD. I assume it is only the hour and minute hands that move out the of way, as the second hand is still used to point to the Baro differential along the right bezel.
> 
> Any way - it looks very nice... :-!


Thanks! So I tried the Barometer function this morning @ 9.30am so the minute hand just past the 6 position. On activating the Barometer, the minute hand sweeps clockwise and out of the way of the LCD display so the time reads 9.40. It stays there for 3 seconds approx before returning to the correct time again. Another small feature I've noticed is if you switch to say the stopwatch mode, a long press of the mode button will return you back to the current time without having to cycle through the other sub-modes. I'll try and post some more pics this evening showing the effectiveness of the light and also the lume.


----------



## crazyotterhound (Nov 10, 2008)

No, there doesn't appear to be a snooze function (it has 5 alarms and an hourly signal).


----------



## Beatingusilli (Mar 11, 2014)

So the keeper is also carbon fiber? Niice! I love the fiber on my T-touch Expert, it makes the dragon look 3-D! I am wondering,, is it worth upgrading my prw 5100-1. The strap is starting to feel flimsily, as it has been my daily driver for ~2.5 yrs. But it functions perfectly. Thanx for the pics!


----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)

I want the CF strap for my prw3000!!! Although I prefer a digital display on a protrek, cant help but admire the good looks on this one...


Tapatalk.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

ice_man said:


> I want the CF strap for my prw3000!!! Although I prefer a digital display on a protrek, cant help but admire the good looks on this one...
> 
> Tapatalk.


I bet the strap fits! Now that would be cool . . .

sent with aloha


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

ice_man said:


> I want the CF strap for my prw3000!!! Although I prefer a digital display on a protrek, cant help but admire the good looks on this one...


Soon you might be able to just order a strap specifically for the 3000 ... check out the upcoming PRW-S3000 - the watch on the right.









Maybe after a few months after this watch is released, it's CF inserted strap can be ordered as a replaceable part, and then you'll know it'll fit your 3000. :-!

Most definitely will be ordered only from Japan and won't be cheap though.


----------



## cybertim (Jun 21, 2013)

I received my PRW-6000 (silver) today.. it is SO good looking, way better than all the stock pictures (it was a gamble to buy it tho, it wasn't cheap think with import duties and stuff around 500euro's) but it was worth it!
Here are some quick pics
















But because there is NO english document whats however.. and the buttons are different from my other protrek i have to figure out how to set the time and such 

Will post more pics and maybe a review (video) when i figured everything out.

The best thing that i noticed the first second is that in the dark the tips of the hands are illuminated but unlike my other protrek also the signs on the dial! looks very!! nice in the dark.

edit, added a photo:


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

cybertim said:


> But because there is NO english document whats however.. and the buttons are different from my other protrek i have to figure out how to set the time and such
> 
> ....


Maybe you looking for this ...


----------



## Shounen (Jul 20, 2010)

Is the model with the silver bezel also equipped with the carbon fibre strap? thx


----------



## Wulf (Dec 9, 2013)

Shounen said:


> carbon fibre strap? thx


Carbon fiber is usually a very rigid material, wouldn't be very comfortable for a watch strap. 

It sounds like it is just a regular resin strap with the fashionable carbon fiber look.



> Carbon-resin wrist strap
> On their own, carbon and resin are stress-resistant and durable - together they create a wrist strap that is extra robust and extremely durable. And the "carbon design" on the wrist strap not only looks elegant, it also lends the watch a sporty, dynamic touch.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Frank Wulfers said:


> Carbon fiber is usually a very rigid material, wouldn't be very comfortable for a watch strap.
> 
> It sounds like it is just a regular resin strap with the fashionable carbon fiber look.


On the Casio watches when they use carbon fiber for the straps (Mizuno co-op), not using as the epoxy style structural carbon but keeping it in its fabric state to reinforce the resin for durability.

Only the "carbon" frog was truly resin with a carbon fiber effect (no cf harmed in its creation  ) I think Casio was using it to show new ways of treatment on their resin.

Personally, I can't tell the difference comfort - wise between twins (Rangeman in my case). Others have stated they find the non cf straps more comfortable.

sent with aloha


----------



## beany_bot (Jan 22, 2013)

Frank Wulfers said:


> Carbon fiber is usually a very rigid material, wouldn't be very comfortable for a watch strap.
> 
> It sounds like it is just a regular resin strap with the fashionable carbon fiber look.


Carbon fiber although very strong is actually very soft and flexible. Feels almost like silk! It's the epoxy resin (same as used for fiberglass) that it's set in that gives it it's rigidity.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaze22 (Apr 1, 2014)

I had a terrible experience with this watch already. I ordered one from rakuten (japan), and it was defective: the hour hand was always 2 ticks late in every mode. I had no warranty on that so I had to sell it. Then I bought another one here in europe, and wow it was defective too: the hour hand was aligned this time, but it was kinda loose and some minor shocks would knock it back and forth in a range of 1.5 seconds... Really really bad experience with this, especially because I was expecting that Casio's exclusive "tough movement" would avoid these kind of issues.
it's really a shame, because the watch would have been awesome in any other way.


----------



## beany_bot (Jan 22, 2013)

That's a shame blaze. I think fair to say unusual for a high end casio. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aveeatore (Apr 18, 2014)

Finally had to join so I could post in this thread without stalking anymore...

Have had my PRW6000 for almost two weeks now and absolutely loving it.

Crappy pics, but I've only got access to an iPhone, so enjoy :-!


----------



## Blaze22 (Apr 1, 2014)

beany_bot said:


> That's a shame blaze. I think fair to say unusual for a high end casio.


Indeed it is a shame. but it's not unusual: a quick search on the web found that almost every watch with "smart access" technology has some problems with the hour hand (being it too loose, little to large misalignment, standing still or other nasty stuff). I'm really disappointed by CASIO this time, and its not-so-smart access feature.

Anyone who wants to buy this watch should definitely consider this fact before purchasing.


----------



## Blaise13 (Jun 13, 2012)

Blaze22 said:


> Indeed it is a shame. but it's not unusual: a quick search on the web found that almost every watch with "smart access" technology has some problems with the hour hand (being it too loose, little to large misalignment, standing still or other nasty stuff). I'm really disappointed by CASIO this time, and its not-so-smart access feature.
> 
> Anyone who wants to buy this watch should definitely consider this fact before purchasing.


Yes and especially if one deals on the grey market.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

I was under the impression it is part of the tough movement especially since it resets itself automatically within the hour. I think it may be very well designed in. 

sent with aloha


----------



## Blaze22 (Apr 1, 2014)

Blaise13 said:


> Yes and especially if one deals on the grey market.


I had 2 cases of malfunction, and both with watches sent by authorized CASIO distributors. how could gray market have anything to do with this?



Chrisek said:


> I was under the impression it is part of the tough movement especially since it resets itself automatically within the hour. I think it may be very well designed in.
> 
> sent with aloha


It surely was not meant to be like that. on the first prw6000 I had, the hand was rock solid. It was just some ticks late, but it didn't move after a bump. The second one was accurate, but loose instead. I really don't know what's going on with this movement, but there's something wrong for sure.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Blaze22 said:


> I had 2 cases of malfunction, and both with watches sent by authorized CASIO distributors. how could gray market have anything to do with this?


IMO - absolutely nothing.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Blaise13 (Jun 13, 2012)

Blaze22 said:


> I had 2 cases of malfunction, and both with watches sent by authorized CASIO distributors. how could gray market have anything to do with this?.


Unauthorized dealers do not have same warranty as officials ones.
So if one knows a watch has usual malfunctions one will avoid grey market for this watch.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Blaise13 said:


> Unauthorized dealers do not have same warranty as officials ones.
> So if one knows a watch has usual malfunctions one will avoid grey market for this watch.


Makes sense, but IMO depends on the laws in your country - in Germany the seller has to give 2 years of warranty - no matter if he's an official distributor or not.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

Not sure if you guys have seen this or not:









Source: PRO TREK ƒLƒƒƒ"ƒy�[ƒ" - CASIO


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)

Fantastic new model! Have been itching to get a ProTrek for a while, but never saw one that met my criteria (looks+functionality)...until now.

So I pulled the trigger on the PRW-6000Y-1ER. An online shop in Italy had a 30% (!) discount and no shipping costs for me as returning customer so I jumped at this offer for a mere eur 282,-- without any more thought whatsoever! :-!

...and now the 2-3 day waiting period starts...


----------



## darock (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi Daffie could you give some details of the shop in Italy and just want to find if they would ship to UK as im very interested in that Casio PRW-6000Y-1ER watch and the price seems to be very attractive please let me know asap thanks a lot


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)

darock said:


> Hi Daffie could you give some details of the shop in Italy and just want to find if they would ship to UK as im very interested in that Casio PRW-6000Y-1ER watch and the price seems to be very attractive please let me know asap thanks a lot


Sure thing. The shop is Nalevi.com. I have already bought 4 watches from them and they really are an excellent shop. I'm in The Netherlands and each time my watch arrived within 2 workdays. As far as I know they will definately ship to the whole of Europe, so UK shouldn't be a problem. The current price of the PRW-6000Y-1ER is eur 424,-- and they have it in stock.

Casio Pro Trek PRW-6000Y-1ER | Pro Trek | discover our price on Nalevi Store


----------



## darock (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks for detailed info but I thought u said they got it on offer like 30% off?


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)

darock said:


> Thanks for detailed info but I thought u said they got it on offer like 30% off?


No, like I said this discount was for me as returning customer. I had a one-time discount voucher for -30%.


----------



## darock (Jun 22, 2014)

Ok I see, thanks anyway mate


----------



## darock (Jun 22, 2014)

By the way out of stock on nalevi.com and the price is €449


----------



## darock (Jun 22, 2014)

...sorry, my bad, green one is unavailable but red one is and for the price mentioned above €424


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)

darock said:


> By the way out of stock on nalevi.com and the price is €449


Uhm...no, still in stock and at eur 424,--


----------



## darock (Jun 22, 2014)

What is the colour of digital display is it gray or black because on some video clips on youtube I've seen green one has black display but on that Italian website it looks gray and im bit confused now as I would prefer it black and also how does it feel on the wrist is it comfortable to wear. Sorry for being such a pain but its quite a lot of money and I rather to b sure im getting the right one, unfortunately there is no shop around me so I can't even try it on. Thanks again for understanding.


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok here she goes...

The LCD has a clear (grey) background with black digits. Readabilty therefore is excellent.

It weighs a mere 75 grams so it's extremely lightweight and therefore barely has any presence on the wrist...very nice indeed. The looks are awesome as well...it has a very stealthy but classy look thanks to lots of dark blacks with orange accents.

I can go on and on about the fantastic amount of functions and the ways in which this particular watch works, but let me make it short by saying it is extremely intuitive and fast (also due to the smart access technology), and extremely accurate as well (the second hand hits all the indices spot on). Make sure to read the manual first though 

Simply one hell of a watch...just shell out the cash and get it! You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm in the Uk and i got mine two weeks ago from these guys in Germany. 
Casio PRW-6000Y-1ER Pro Trek Monte Piana Watch - uhrcenter

Took three days from ordering to delivery at my place of work. DHL in Germany then Parcel Force here in Uk. Best Casio i have ever owned :-!


----------



## snovvman (Jun 20, 2009)

What is the lug width? I'd want to replace the band with a metal one. Does it use the same 16mm as the PRW-3000?

Also, it looks (and measures) huge--how does it "wear" on the wrist? The PAW-1500/2000 are too large for my wrist. I presume the 6000 will be no different, based on measurement?

Thanks!


----------



## naimc (Jul 14, 2014)

snovvman said:


> What is the lug width? I'd want to replace the band with a metal one. Does it use the same 16mm as the PRW-3000?
> 
> Also, it looks (and measures) huge--how does it "wear" on the wrist? The PAW-1500/2000 are too large for my wrist. I presume the 6000 will be no different, based on measurement?
> 
> Thanks!


I have small wrists, 17 cm and I find the watch very comfortable as it's light, does not feel heavy or bulky.

It's not "oversized" when compaired to my 2 other surving casios.

This watch is even elegant, it feels like it has mind of it's own when it goes about moving the needles, I saw it do one move tonight where the needles came together from opposite directions, well done.















Naim


----------



## snovvman (Jun 20, 2009)

naimc said:


> I have small wrists, 17 cm and I find the watch very comfortable as it's light, does not feel heavy or bulky.
> 
> It's not "oversized" when compaired to my 2 other surving casios.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! The measurements are a big help. Cheers.


----------



## snovvman (Jun 20, 2009)

@naimc: One more question--Casio's site shows the watch measuring 57.9 x 52.1. Does the 52.1 include the crown and sensor protrusion, or is it only the bezel?

Thanks!!


----------



## ap10046 (Nov 1, 2009)

Guys, please could someone inform me if the world time mode works as a dual displayed time? What happens to the seconds hand which now, I believe, points to the city name?
Also, in the ABC modes, does it draw a graph? Trend or otherwise?

trying to decide between this and the GWN-1000.. I prefer this one, but need a few good reasons!


----------



## helicopsi (Jul 13, 2013)

ap10046 said:


> Guys, please could someone inform me if the world time mode works as a dual displayed time? What happens to the seconds hand which now, I believe, points to the city name?
> Also, in the ABC modes, does it draw a graph? Trend or otherwise?
> 
> trying to decide between this and the GWN-1000.. I prefer this one, but need a few good reasons!


In World time, the hands show world time and the display the local time. If you pull the crown you can change the city and with a 3 secondes push on one button, you exchange local time with world time. There is a little graph in barometer and altimeter graph (each ten meters change or 1 mBar).

I have a Gulfmaster. The difference with the PRW-6000 is :
-the tide display with small hand
-The alarm barometer with small hands
- and the altitude change between a reference with second hand like PRW-6000 but the Gulfmaster has no altitude memory (max, min, or specified by user)

The Gulfmaster is more shock proof but for that its thickness is bigger.








Roland


----------



## ap10046 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you for your kind reply.
same WT question - how do you know which city has been selected? Does the seconds hand stay stationery on the city name or does it start reading the seconds? Sorry if this appears to be a daft question. 

Also, ok, and this is important, which do you prefer?


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Second hand points to the city for a few moments then spins round to catch up with the seconds and ticks away as normal.


----------



## ap10046 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks. That what I thought.


----------



## helicopsi (Jul 13, 2013)

ap10046 said:


> Also, ok, and this is important, which do you prefer?


I have the Gulfmaster and a Protrek PRX-7000YT. If PRW-6000 is similar to the PRX-7000YT in size, the PRW-6000 can go more easily under a shirt sleeve than the GWN-1000 with its sharp bezel edges and its 3 mm more in thickness.








Roland


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

I've had my 6000 for approx a month now. It's been on my wrist everyday. Work rest and play, I love it. The best Casio I've ever had.


----------



## ap10046 (Nov 1, 2009)

Just picked up my 6000Y-1AJF. Great watch. Thank you guys, for making me waste some more money!
But, my seconds hand does not fall bang on the markers, it's just a wee bit off. 
Not that it affects accuracy in any way, but it is bothering me a lot!
Is there any way you can "zero"/reset the hands..or similar?


----------



## Achal (Aug 17, 2013)

Just saw the watch tanaka video for the prw-s6000, anyone considering getting it?


----------



## snovvman (Jun 20, 2009)

Achal said:


> Just saw the watch tanaka video for the prw-s6000


Link please?


----------



## Achal (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## dhzdtgh (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks JonL! I am curious about this watch as well.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

ap10046 said:


> Just picked up my 6000Y-1AJF. Great watch. Thank you guys, for making me waste some more money!
> But, my seconds hand does not fall bang on the markers, it's just a wee bit off.
> Not that it affects accuracy in any way, but it is bothering me a lot!
> Is there any way you can "zero"/reset the hands..or similar?


Yes, the procedure is in the manual if the hands need realigning.


----------



## ap10046 (Nov 1, 2009)

All I could find was the Hand Home Position Adjustment on page 5, not how to actually manually align them. 
When I did this, all the hands do not align exactly with 12, they are slightly off.


----------



## snovvman (Jun 20, 2009)

I agree that this is an aesthetically pleasing watch. It actually wears smaller than its measurements. To me, this watch is more form than function. As others indicated, there are a few items that makes it less functional/practical than, say, a PRW-3000. The few that I observe are the 60-minute count-down timer and the analog baro-alti indicator. If I wanted to see the exact altitude difference from a reference point, there is no way to do it (as far as I know). It would be nice to be able to see the alti/baro differences digitally. On the timer--I know I can use an alarm to track, say, a 2.5 hour event. At the same time, it defies my understanding why they limited to 60 minutes. For me, it is a few key features short of highly functional.....


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)

Just a heads-up...I just put my PRW-6000Y-1ER up for sale in the Sales Corner. Love the watch but it's just not my 'type' and maybe someone else will enjoy (&wear) it more than I do.


----------



## snovvman (Jun 20, 2009)

Does anyone know if Casio will release a titanium (natural color band, not black) version any time soon? I really like this watch, but don't like resin/black band. I bought a PRW-6000-1ER just so I can see it "in person". Well, the watch is still in its plastic and I'll probably sell it. I like the silver bezel and positive LCD, but wish that the watch had a natural color metal band....


----------



## y2kirk1028 (Jan 24, 2012)

has anyone try changing the wrist strap on this? I want this watch but hate the factory band. 


thanks,
Kirk


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

y2kirk1028 said:


> has anyone try changing the wrist strap on this? I want this watch but hate the factory band.
> 
> thanks,
> Kirk


 To whoever does I'll buy the original strap from you. It looks like it should fit on my PRW 3000.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Got myself one, this is an awesome Casio


----------



## Jeremy747 (Jan 20, 2013)

I got both models and found the -1A green model the nicer of the two, with its cleaner look. A very light Protrek to begin with and the Smart Access crown makes adjustments a breeze together with the direct access buttons for the altimeter and compass. 

It may not be the outdoor guys best friend. They might still prefer the full large digital readouts. That's what the other range of Protreks are for. But for those of us who use a Protrek for less extreme outdoor functions, this is a great watch.

I have a whole host of Protreks past and present. I think I really like this one.


----------



## Neilmac (Sep 12, 2014)

G'day all,

I've just purchased the 6000Y. Really impressed with the look and functionality. However, on my previous gshock (G-1250BD) I was able to display UTC in the digital display whilst keeping Hometime on the analog. Really handy as I fly and require UTC at a moments notice for ATC. The world time function is usable but it would complete my love for this timepiece should I be able to have this feature. I have scoured the manual with no joy.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Cheers,

Neilmac


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

The PRW-6000 has not really appealed to me that much until I saw this new beauty, the PRW-6000YT.









I'm a sucker for sapphire, titanium, black IP bracelets, and blue accents.

It's definitely on my radar now.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Wongsky (Jan 19, 2012)

James142 said:


> The PRW-6000 has not really appealed to me that much until I saw this new beauty, the PRW-6000YT.
> 
> View attachment 1635733
> 
> ...


In terms of looks for a Pro-Trek I can't see past the PRX-7001.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Wongsky said:


> In terms of looks for a Pro-Trek I can't see past the PRX-7001.


That is a beautiful watch.

What I can't get past is using pure analog for all those ABC functions.

The ana-digi design of the PRW-6000 line for me strikes a balance between looks and functionality.


----------



## GGlover (Sep 17, 2014)

ap10046 said:


> All I could find was the Hand Home Position Adjustment on page 5, not how to actually manually align them.
> When I did this, all the hands do not align exactly with 12, they are slightly off.


Hello, I just got this watch as well and I also found that the second hand is misaligned to the left of both the 12 AND 6 positions. I could understand if the watch face is tilted a bit but all the other positions are aligned properly. Anyone else notice this or is my mild OCD acting up?


----------



## vegeta54 (Sep 20, 2014)

@gGGLOVER 

I bought it a month ago and the first thing I noticed was the very slight (1/4 minimetre I would say) misalignement of the axis between the top on 12 white and the black rectangle , I got in touch with Casio and they are to revert to me ; if you are more information or explanation I would be happy to discuss Cheers Hervé


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

Neilmac said:


> G'day all,
> 
> I've just purchased the 6000Y. Really impressed with the look and functionality. However, on my previous gshock (G-1250BD) I was able to display UTC in the digital display whilst keeping Hometime on the analog. Really handy as I fly and require UTC at a moments notice for ATC. The world time function is usable but it would complete my love for this timepiece should I be able to have this feature. I have scoured the manual with no joy.
> 
> ...


You could put UTC as your home set and go to World Time to set your local time?  
In the main screen choose UTC for home with the crown and in the WT mode choose the time zone you wish.








Here is UTC in the digital window and Lax time on the analog. 
Is that what you wanted?

BTW I'm really amazed by the clear crystal on this one :


----------



## cxzcxzvx (Sep 21, 2014)

I guess we have different tastes here, but this is what makes life interesting.


----------



## Ralphee (Sep 8, 2007)

Neilmac said:


> G'day all,
> 
> However, on my previous gshock (G-1250BD) I was able to display UTC in the digital display whilst keeping Hometime on the analog. Really handy as I fly and require UTC at a moments notice for ATC. The world time function is usable but it would complete my love for this timepiece should I be able to have this feature. I have scoured the manual with no joy.
> 
> ...


Neilmac,

when in world-time mode, a long press of button A (at lower right, labeled "Alti") directly changes any actual WT into UTC, without the need of pulling/turning the crown. Then, a long press on D (upper left, "Display") switches between HT and UTC. So, you'll have your HT quickly displayed analog, while UTC is shown in the digital display. Another long press of D reverses this setup; UTC becomes analog, and your HT is displayed digitally again.

Hope that workaround helps&#8230;


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

Ralphee said:


> Neilmac,
> 
> when in world-time mode, a long press of button A (at lower right, labeled "Alti") directly changes any actual WT into UTC, without the need of pulling/turning the crown. Then, a long press on D (upper left, "Display") switches between HT and UTC. So, you'll have your HT quickly displayed analog, while UTC is shown in the digital display. Another long press of D reverses this setup; UTC becomes analog, and your HT is displayed digitally again.
> 
> Hope that workaround helps&#8230;


Yes! I had forgotten those two shortcuts! Thanks!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Ralphee said:


> Neilmac,
> 
> when in world-time mode, a long press of button A (at lower right, labeled "Alti") directly changes any actual WT into UTC, without the need of pulling/turning the crown. Then, a long press on D (upper left, "Display") switches between HT and UTC. So, you'll have your HT quickly displayed analog, while UTC is shown in the digital display. Another long press of D reverses this setup; UTC becomes analog, and your HT is displayed digitally again.
> 
> Hope that workaround helps&#8230;


Either I saw this in the manual and forgot it, or more likely I never saw it at all, but I didn't know about these shortcuts!!

That's great, thanks!!! ;-)


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

vxcvxzcx said:


> This may be my first Pro Trek. I just hope that the LED light illuminates enough of the (positive) digital display and I'm in.


For my PRW6000 with revered LCD, I can see the LCD with the LED illumination.

Not a night shot ;-)


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

For those of you who own this watch, I was curious about the hand-concealment function.

To move the hands away from the LCD, my understanding is that you press the light and 4:00 button simultaneously.

I've seen this done in a demo video where the guy was not wearing the watch; he used both of his hands to do it, and it looked pretty easy.

How difficult is it to perform this maneuver when you are wearing the watch? Seems like ergonomically, it would be awkward.


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

James142 said:


> For those of you who own this watch, I was curious about the hand-concealment function.
> 
> To move the hands away from the LCD, my understanding is that you press the light and 4:00 button simultaneously.
> 
> ...


Surprisely easy. And it's the light button plus the mode button at 8. I push the light button with my thumb, the mode button with my index and stabilised the watch with my pinky. Easy really.
I thought the Gulfmaster would be easier on that matter (as its light button (at 2) is opposing the mode button (at 8)).
Anyway, the hands are really moving fast. Those new motors are just great.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Nemo said:


> Surprisely easy. And it's the light button plus the mode button at 8. I push the light button with my thumb, the mode button with my index and stabilised the watch with my pinky. Easy really.
> I thought the Gulfmaster would be easier on that matter (as its light button (at 2) is opposing the mode button (at 8)).
> Anyway, the hands are really moving fast. Those new motors are just great.


Thanks!

Yeah, it seems like it would be easier on the Gulfmaster with opposing buttons.

But it's good to know it's easy enough to do on the PRW-6000.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

i got a question for PRW6000...do the functions like compass etc work if the LED or backlight is on?


----------



## jefson34 (Sep 30, 2014)

Bought a PRW-6000Y-1 3 weeks ago.

The only problem I encountered with the watch is, 2x the crown was in the unlock without me unlocking it.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

i always wonder why no one has asked the admin to move this to the abc thread?
now wheres an admin?


----------



## Spyharpy (Jun 17, 2012)

jefson34 said:


> Bought a PRW-6000Y-1 3 weeks ago.
> 
> The only problem I encountered with the watch is, 2x the crown was in the unlock without me unlocking it.


I received mine about two weeks go and was wearing it every day. A few days ago I too had noticed my crown was turning freely realizing it had unlocked. I have many other G-Shocks with lockable crowns and never had one unlock. The crown guards on the 6000 are much smaller so parts of the crown are exposed enough to perhaps unlock it as it moves along your wrist. I'll just be more aware of this on this particular watch.


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

Also the the sharp angles on the crown (when the G's crown are much rounded) make it very catchy by fabrics of a sleeve for example.
It happen once to me and since I check it every morning (I sleep with it) with no issue. So far so good.
They should have design a "push to unlock" the crown to avoid that kind of issue.
But so far so good it has happen only once to me... The crown seems in metal but I wonder If I could file that three angle gauges to have them less easy to be caught....

Frankly what does bring that smart access gadget that buttons could not provide?
This is my second watch with it and I do not see any ergonomic improvement.
Just a marketing game IMHO. 

BTW mine has been shocked and I still got zero marks on the bezel or the crystal.
This is a tough watch with a really flat profile.


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

Everdying said:


> i got a question for PRW6000...do the functions like compass etc work if the LED or backlight is on?


On the compass when the light is on, the bearing is frozen but you can read it.


----------



## jefson34 (Sep 30, 2014)

Spyharpy said:


> I received mine about two weeks go and was wearing it every day. A few days ago I too had noticed my crown was turning freely realizing it had unlocked. I have many other G-Shocks with lockable crowns and never had one unlock. The crown guards on the 6000 are much smaller so parts of the crown are exposed enough to perhaps unlock it as it moves along your wrist. I'll just be more aware of this on this particular watch.


Mine got unlocked while my hands was underwater. I was wondering if even if the crown is unlocked if it is still waterproof.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

well, just got the PRW6000Y.
comparing the readings now with my PRG270D and G9300 mudman.
the temperature after being left idle for 30mins.
PRW6000Y - 29.4c
PRG270D - 29.1c
G9300 - 28.7c

small differences, but i wonder if the lack of metal / more insulation of the G9300 gives it a lower reading.

now the barometer...
PRW6000Y - 1003hpa
PRG270D - 1004hpa

and that basically shows in the altitude difference reading of a whole 10m difference between the 2.
now i know they're not meant to be the most accurate as they are reliant on pressure, and i guess i gotta find something to calibrate them with...

and between them all, without a doubt the everyday watch would be the PRW6000.
i may eventually get a Rangeman too, just to give my mudman some company, and for a more rugged ABC model.

and why didnt i get the gulfmaster or PRW3000?
cos for the gulfmaster i didnt like the barometer centric bezel, would rather have a compass bezel...and the PRW6000 still wins out for an everyday kinda watch.
as for the PRW3000, simply cos it looks like a suunto


----------



## cybertim (Jun 21, 2013)

Received my Casio back today.
It had a 'mode' button which worked quite poorly compared to the other buttons.. this was an issue since I received the watch months ago.
Because I love the watch so much I decided to send it back under warranty even though I bought it in Japan (from ebay) when it was launched.
To do this I mailed the seller again and they send me a international warranty card free of charge. I used it to send it in (here in The Netherlands) to an European Casio Repair centre.



And here it is, mode button working perfect! and they even replaced the glass and bezel which were a bit scratched by regular use. And this all under warranty!

Never experienced this kind of support especially when you are Dutch like me ;-) I'm very surprised and also very happy!


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

Everdying said:


> well, just got the PRW6000Y.
> comparing the readings now with my PRG270D and G9300 mudman.
> the temperature after being left idle for 30mins.
> PRW6000Y - 29.4c
> ...


Yes, thermometers are only giving the temperature of... the thermometer ! ;-)
(Not the temperature of the air around you, or the water you are swimming in...)


----------



## jefson34 (Sep 30, 2014)

Nemo said:


> Yes, thermometers are only giving the temperature of... the thermometer ! ;-)
> (Not the temperature of the air around you, or the water you are swimming in...)


I beg to disagree, it can measure the temp of the water you are swimming in.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Nemo said:


> Yes, thermometers are only giving the temperature of... the thermometer ! ;-)
> (Not the temperature of the air around you, or the water you are swimming in...)


how much thought exactly was put into this statement?


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

It is a simple logical fact of common sense. Unless you are ironic but I have noticed how many people are forgetting that point. 
Once there was a Casio watch able to measure the heat radiation. I used it at the Forge for tempering blades. (just for fun actually as it was not very accurate) 
Other sophisticated instruments can measure temperature using probes. But again you read the temperature of the probe not the medium. 
So a watch can be subjected to the skin of the wearer, the sun... All those are giving false value as the thermometer is only giving you it's own temperature... 
Not the medium, liquid or gaseous. 
Water temp measuring seems higher in accuracy as the watch exchanges more with its medium.
Oh and using a white probe and a black probe to measure temp on a sunny day will give different result. The same with a black or white thermo sensors watch... The black will display an higher result than the white.
Luckily Barometers are giving the real pressure and compass are showing the magnetic North . Only thermometers are tricky. They are lying ;-)


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)




----------



## stocksniper (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi,can you permanently display HT on the analog and your choice of some other city on the digital? And just leave it liket that for x amount of time?


----------



## snovvman (Jun 20, 2009)

stocksniper said:


> Hi,can you permanently display HT on the analog and your choice of some other city on the digital? And just leave it liket that for x amount of time?


You might consider downloading/reading the manual, view a few of the excellent videos that are out there on the 6000, then ask questions here if you're still unclear.....


----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm an just about ready to pull the trigger on one of these.


----------



## fdhfghfhg (Nov 22, 2014)

This may be my first Pro Trek. I just hope that the LED light illuminates enough of the (positive) digital display and I'm in.


----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it has a dedicated light just for the LED display and another for the analog. That's a feature that sealed it for me.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

yes, it has one LED on the right of the LCD.
and one LED just below the 6oclock marker for the dial.


----------



## stocksniper (Aug 16, 2011)

for those that might be interested in WT fucntion on the prw-6000:


----------



## stocksniper (Aug 16, 2011)

How many PRW 6000 models can you find? How about 7:








(one is a #6014)


----------



## stocksniper (Aug 16, 2011)

How many PRW 6000 models can you find? How about 7:

View attachment 2183674


(one is a #6014)


----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

I had a PRW-3000 for a short period of time. One thing I didn't like about it is that the wings on the strap caught and pulled my arm hair. Has anyone noticed this happening with the 6000?


----------



## BaZi (Feb 14, 2013)

I just tested the PRW-6000YT (Titanium version) today. May I know what's our wrist size for those who have bought it? It does feel a tad too big for my wrist. 

I've been reading a lot about watches lately, and apparently one of the 'golden rule' is not to have the lugs of the watch to be bigger than one's wrist. For PRW 6000, it seems like it's exactly the same size as the width of my wrist. Currently, my wrist is about 6.75", with a larger flat side than normal people. Any thoughts on this?.


----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

I received mine today and I'm initially pretty impressed. The one thing that is bothering me is that the Display button initially had an extremely noticeable click/thunk (both audible and tactile) when pushed. The button tone did not work. It did however perform as expected otherwise. 

After getting it set up and playing with all the settings, the thunk is gone but the button tone still does not sound. I'll be calling Casio on Monday about the issue.


----------



## stocksniper (Aug 16, 2011)

6 surprises


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

wtf fakes.
nice color schemes tho.


----------



## BaZi (Feb 14, 2013)

Keye Skware said:


> I received mine today and I'm initially pretty impressed. The one thing that is bothering me is that the Display button initially had an extremely noticeable click/thunk (both audible and tactile) when pushed. The button tone did not work. It did however perform as expected otherwise.
> 
> After getting it set up and playing with all the settings, the thunk is gone but the button tone still does not sound. I'll be calling Casio on Monday about the issue.


I got the same problem, beginning last week as well. Had the watch for about a month, and the Display button started to give a noticeable click when pushed. The tactile feel of that button is very different from the other buttons. Have you gotten your watch fixed?

I might want to return if for repairs, if not a replacement.


----------



## BigCarp (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi guys, can you tell me difference between prw 6000y-1er, prw 6000y-1, prw 6000-1a, prw 6000-1? is it just a different color patern or something else?


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

Yes mostly purely color themes and the 'y' models got a carbon fiber strap. 
Some other got even a Sapphire glass and a titanium band.


----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)

Does anyone have a breakdown of the model numbers? I would like to be able to know what features are indicated by the numbers & letters. Way too many web listings have incorrect specs. I can't find a comprehensive list of all the various models & features that are available. This seems to be a common issue with Casio. 
Thanks,
kev


----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)

Just got my PRW-6000 & for all of you waiting the carbon fiber band, you may want to reconsider. Yeah it looks nice, on the inside????? It's nice on the outside too, but just smooth gray & no CF to be seen, course I knew that. I find the strap to be pretty uncomfortable. It's very stiff & puts pressure on the sides of my wrist. Hoping it adjusts 'cause it is the right size if it would form to my wrist shape better. Next hole is too big. BTW Has Casio ever put a little feature on the tip of the band to keep the keeper in place? I've never see one. I'm loving everything else about this watch, so it's a shame about the strap, oh & about the almost lumed hands????? What were they thinking??? Actually, I have a lume kit & these hands would look really cool if the lume covered the whole pointy part. Then it would be 2 chevron like arrows on the ends of the hands! How cool would that be? Alas, the watch is too new for me to attempt such things. Bravo Casio on the light for the LCD though! 
kev


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

That's too bad about the strap not fitting well. I had heard previously they were rather comfortable.

I hope it breaks in for you. I have been considering this watch, but if the fit isn't proper maybe I should hold off.


----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)

Worker said:


> That's too bad about the strap not fitting well. I had heard previously they were rather comfortable.
> 
> I hope it breaks in for you. I have been considering this watch, but if the fit isn't proper maybe I should hold off.


Thanks, I will have to decide how to wear it. Today trying it in the looser hole. It's comfortable that way, but if I am active, it will turn on my wrist. Don't let my critique stop you, unless you are looking for an excuse to not spend the money.  I am liking it more the more I wear it. I do wish it had a sapphire crystal, 'cause the glass is very much exposed compared to my aviator G-Shocks. I haven't had a watch that checks as many boxes on my list as this one does. It's a great size dial & quite thin & light for a watch in this class. I haven't removed the strap yet, but it looks like I can put on a leather strap, with only slight trimming of the strap. 
kev


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Well that's good to hear. At least it working out a little better for you!! 

Before your comment on the strap I had been mostly concerned with the crown staying engaged and not coming undone. I haven't had any problems on my gwa1000, but I had heard others mention it in passing. How do you think the crown compares to your aviators?

I had a gulfmaster but just could not deal that well with the giant sensor sticking out on the left hand side of the watch. I loved the looks and was a little upset to send it back. 

The prw6000 looks very clean to me so that is what attracted me to it. I also had a want to try out a carbon fiber band. Does the keeper hold the strap in place? I have an o-ring on the aviator in place of the metal keeper and it works well. 

I know I would like a positive display Ana-Digi if I could score one on a good deal. 

Thanks for he help!!


----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)

Worker said:


> Well that's good to hear. At least it working out a little better for you!!
> 
> Before your comment on the strap I had been mostly concerned with the crown staying engaged and not coming undone. I haven't had any problems on my gwa1000, but I had heard others mention it in passing. How do you think the crown compares to your aviators?
> 
> ...


The crown has not unlocked, but in timekeeping mode the crown can be turned without doing anything. You have to pull it out for it to work. Not sure about water tightness, but, since it's not a screw down crown, I don't expect that it changes anything. My GW3500 did not have a crown. BTW I really like using a crown rather than multiple button presses. O-ring is a great idea! This keeper seems to hold. Partly because the strap is stiff, so the end is always pushing out on the keeper. My GW3500 has a negative display & I will never have another. It is very hard to read in real world. I knew that when I bought it, so my fail. The positive LCD on the 6000 is large & clear. The light makes it readable in dark. Good luck with your search.
*kev *


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

i had a prw6000 which i bought late last year, never found the CF strap to be stiff...so needless to say never had a issue with the strap breaking out of the keeper.
but yes the holes are just a touch too far apart and the lumed tips are abit irritating.
as for the crown, it definitely feels tighter than compared to a gulfmaster...due to the extra spring tension pushing on the crown.


----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)

Everdying said:


> i had a prw6000 which i bought late last year, never found the CF strap to be stiff...so needless to say never had a issue with the strap breaking out of the keeper.
> but yes the holes are just a touch too far apart and the lumed tips are abit irritating.
> as for the crown, it definitely feels tighter than compared to a gulfmaster...due to the extra spring tension pushing on the crown.


We obviously have a different definition of what is stiff. I find the buckle side of the band very stiff/rigid. In comparison, I guess it's not much stiffer than the resin band, but it's definitely stiffer than the band on the PRW-5050 or any silicone band. At least the scalloped the inside, or it would have been unwearable. I am considering ordering the titanium bracelet when/if they are available separately. BTW I have decided that I like the skeleton hands & forgive Casio for not filling them with lume. Night visibility is fine with the light. Casio could have lumed the whole end of the hand though. Seems odd that they would have done just the very tip??? Although things like this are in keeping with Casio's habit of not offering all features on any one watch. They tend to spread their nice features across the model lines, so we are tempted to buy more than one watch. I am soooo thankful that this model has the positive LCD & light. That was my main complaint about the GW3500. An otherwise stellar watch. Incidently, IMO, if the GW3500 is stellar, the 6000 is a superstar! 
kev


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

So just to be clear..... There is no lume at all on this watch?


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

bugeyed said:


> We obviously have a different definition of what is stiff. I find the buckle side of the band very stiff/rigid. In comparison, I guess it's not much stiffer than the resin band, but it's definitely stiffer than the band on the PRW-5050 or any silicone band. At least the scalloped the inside, or it would have been unwearable. I am considering ordering the titanium bracelet when/if they are available separately. BTW I have decided that I like the skeleton hands & forgive Casio for not filling them with lume. Night visibility is fine with the light. Casio could have lumed the whole end of the hand though. Seems odd that they would have done just the very tip??? Although things like this are in keeping with Casio's habit of not offering all features on any one watch. They tend to spread their nice features across the model lines, so we are tempted to buy more than one watch. I am soooo thankful that this model has the positive LCD & light. That was my main complaint about the GW3500. An otherwise stellar watch. Incidently, IMO, if the GW3500 is stellar, the 6000 is a superstar!
> kev


yea, my definition of stiff are the seiko Z20/Z22 straps 
the black titanium bracelet?
i have thought of ordering it but i'm guessing it too will scratch very easily just like the regular shiny bracelet on the PRW3000...and being black would start to look very fugly over time.



Worker said:


> So just to be clear..... There is no lume at all on this watch?


all the hour markers are lumed, and only the tips of the hands.


----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)

Everdying said:


> yea, my definition of stiff are the seiko Z20/Z22 straps
> the black titanium bracelet?
> i have thought of ordering it but i'm guessing it too will scratch very easily just like the regular shiny bracelet on the PRW3000...and being black would start to look very fugly over time.
> 
> all the hour markers are lumed, and only the tips of the hands.


There's plenty of lume on this watch, except on the hands. That's why it has very nice LED illumination. The lume is not as good as Super Luminova, but it works.

I'm hoping the bracelet will stay looking OK for a time. I do expect that it will develop "character" soon enough. 
BTW  TikTox was cheaper than PAC Parts on the 6000 blk. titanium bracelet & had it in stock. PAC Parts $$283.30, TikTox $130.59.
TikTox also had the orange resin strap for the PRW-3000. It should look nice on my orange 6000! Excited.
BTW PAC Parts lists the replacement resin band (carbon fiber?) for $129.64. 
kev


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

bugeyed said:


> TikTox also had the orange resin strap for the PRW-3000. It should look nice on my orange 6000! Excited.
> kev


Are you sure that strap is going to fit?


----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)

Not 100%, but it looks right & has the right cutout for the wings. Fingers crossed!
kev


----------



## Wongsky (Jan 19, 2012)

Everdying said:


> yea, my definition of stiff are the seiko Z20/Z22 straps


I did the coffee cup trick with mine, and still found it unwearable (Z22) - but then I've always liked straps to be a little on the loose side, I can't help but think if you wear your watch pretty snug, those Seiko straps eventually conform a bit.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

bugeyed said:


> There's plenty of lume on this watch, except on the hands. That's why it has very nice LED illumination. The lume is not as good as Super Luminova, but it works.
> 
> I'm hoping the bracelet will stay looking OK for a time. I do expect that it will develop "character" soon enough.
> BTW  TikTox was cheaper than PAC Parts on the 6000 blk. titanium bracelet & had it in stock. PAC Parts $$283.30, TikTox $130.59.
> ...


i just went thru tiktox site, the PRW6000 titanium bracelet is listed as out of stock.
but $130 is pretty cheap, or maybe they realised their mistake and took it off 

as for the PRW6000 carbon fibre strap, i actually have placed an order with the casio distributors here...they quoted me $95 for it.
was thinking of replacing the titanium band on my PRW3000 with that.



AirWatch said:


> Are you sure that strap is going to fit?


it will fit, just that the PRW3000 straps taper to a 18mm buckle, whereas the PRW6000 ones taper to 20mm.
so the PRW6000 ones will feel a little beefier.


----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)

Everdying said:


> i just went thru tiktox site, the PRW6000 titanium bracelet is listed as out of stock.
> but $130 is pretty cheap, or maybe they realised their mistake and took it off
> 
> as for the PRW6000 carbon fibre strap, i actually have placed an order with the casio distributors here...they quoted me $95 for it.
> ...


Thanks for the confirmation about the straps. I'm even more excited to get them now. TikTox must have only had one bracelet in stock, as I saw the same thing you did after I placed my order. Whew! BTW What's the coffee cup trick? I have placed straps into a cup of hot water to form them into shape. Is that it?
Thanks,
kev


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

bugeyed said:


> Thanks for the confirmation about the straps. I'm even more excited to get them now. TikTox must have only had one bracelet in stock, as I saw the same thing you did after I placed my order. Whew! Nice to know that PAC Parts price for the CF strap are lower that listed. BTW What's the coffee cup trick? I have placed straps into a cup of hot water to form them into shape. Is that it?
> Thanks,
> kev


coffee cup trick is just helping a very stiff strap get into a rounder shape.
put strap into coffee cup.
pour boiling hot water in.
leave it for a few mins.
pour cold water in.
it should then take on abit of a curve with the coffee cup helping it along.

below left is obviously the one i've done.
it is still stiff, but due to the curve it doesnt exert much pressure on the wrist...hence slightly more comfortable.


----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)

Thanks, I have also dipped the tip of the strap in very hot water & manually formed the tip so it rides snug against the strap & doesn't stick out as much. 
I'm gonna do this trick with the CF band when I get the new ones. 
Thanks,
kev

P.S. Would like to get one of these bands too with the orange wings. Haven't found anyone carrying them yet.
PRW-3000B-5


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

bugeyed said:


> Thanks, I have also dipped the tip of the strap in very hot water & manually formed the tip so it rides snug against the strap & doesn't stick out as much.
> I'm gonna do this trick with the CF band when I get the new ones.
> Thanks,
> kev
> ...


haha, i too have an order for that band via our casio distro, it costs about $50.

i just dont want to get all as i fear changing straps too often will strip the thread holes. 
i hope if there's a newer model in a similar case that they revert back to spring bars.


----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about the screws. Anyway, they are available too.
I see that PAC Parts doesn't seem to stock much. Can you suggest another distributor that stocks stuff.
kev


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

bugeyed said:


> I wouldn't worry about the screws. Anyway, they are available too.
> I see that PAC Parts doesn't seem to stock much. Can you suggest another distributor that stocks stuff.
> kev


its not the screw i'm worried about. 
its the hole it screws into which i think is just all resin as its part of the case, so will slowly strip.


----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)

The strap screw screws into the end of the bar that goes through the strap & has threads in the end. Look at it next time you pull it out. 
kev


----------



## Spyharpy (Jun 17, 2012)

Just got this in, the 6014H Karakorum Black Series. The contrast is excellent. The sapphire crystal is a big plus. This will get a lot of wrist time.


----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)

Spyharpy said:


> Just got this in, the 6014H Karakorum Black Series. The contrast is excellent. The sapphire crystal is a big plus. This will get a lot of wrist time.


Really nice. I see they did the CF properly on this one. On the outside instead of hidden. Thought there may have been a technical reason that they made the CF visible only on the inside of the band. Guess not! At least now I can order this band as a replacement. Congrats.!
kev


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

bugeyed said:


> The strap screw screws into the end of the bar that goes through the strap & has threads in the end. Look at it next time you pull it out.
> kev
> View attachment 3647898


Ah that's good to know. 
i was under the impression that they are 2 seperate shorter screws like the rangeman.


----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)

Everdying said:


> i just went thru tiktox site, the PRW6000 titanium bracelet is listed as out of stock.
> but $130 is pretty cheap, or maybe they realised their mistake and took it off
> 
> TikTox informed me that they should have more bracelets in soon.
> ...


----------



## Robert Hoffmann (Mar 31, 2015)

bugeyed said:


> Thanks, I have also dipped the tip of the strap in very hot water & manually formed the tip so it rides snug against the strap & doesn't stick out as much.
> I'm gonna do this trick with the CF band when I get the new ones.
> Thanks,
> kev
> ...


NOICE !, if my wife sees that she will pee. She loves orange.
I guess I will need to get the orange 6000 + this band, so she can love me more ... lol


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

I've joined the club - this one arrived today.


----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)

Okapi001 said:


> I've joined the club - this one arrived today.
> View attachment 3982218
> [/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## BullseyePrecision (May 24, 2015)

Is there somewhere that tells the band length or min and max wrist size?


----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)

BullseyePrecision said:


> Is there somewhere that tells the band length or min and max wrist size?


What is your wrist size?
kev


----------



## BullseyePrecision (May 24, 2015)

I haven't measured. No point if I can't try one on or there is no specs on it.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

it'll go down to around a 5.5" wrist.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Just got my self the silver bezel version of the 6000.


----------



## BullseyePrecision (May 24, 2015)

Everdying said:


> it'll go down to around a 5.5" wrist.


Not worried about how small it will go. Do you know how big?


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

BullseyePrecision said:


> Not worried about how small it will go. Do you know how big?


dont see anything to be worried about unless u got a 9" wrist.
anyway, u did ask for min and max wrist size...and from my estimates max should be just about 8.5".


----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)

*What is your wrist size?*



BullseyePrecision said:


> Not worried about how small it will go. Do you know how big?


You said that there is no point measuring your wrist if you can'y try one on, so what is the point of knowing the watch dimensions if you still can't try one on? 
kev


----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)

BullseyePrecision said:


> I haven't measured. No point if I can't try one on or there is no specs on it.


The point is that someone with the same size wrist as you can tell you if it fits them!
kev


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

Spyharpy said:


> Just got this in, the 6014H Karakorum Black Series. The contrast is excellent. The sapphire crystal is a big plus. This will get a lot of wrist time.


That's a lovely watch. Not one of those silly stealth ones where the actual watch face isn't readable anymore, just toning down the less important details.

Is there a way to easily get rid of those strange white pieces where the band meets the watch, while keeping the band?

How well is the negative LCD readable? (In general I'm not fond of negatives, but on ana-digi those tend to be such ugly rectangular sores.)

I've found only conflicting information on the surface layer, is it some form of diamond like carbon CVD, or some PVD (ion plating)?


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

sdog said:


> That's a lovely watch. Not one of those silly stealth ones where the actual watch face isn't readable anymore, just toning down the less important details.
> 
> Is there a way to easily get rid of those strange white pieces where the band meets the watch, while keeping the band?
> 
> ...


those silly white pieces are part of the wing under the lugs.
u could always order the wings from other models which are all black.


----------



## BullseyePrecision (May 24, 2015)

*Re: What is your wrist size?*



bugeyed said:


> You said that there is no point measuring your wrist if you can'y try one on, so what is the point of knowing the watch dimensions if you still can't try one on?
> kev


In case I wanted to order one.


----------



## BullseyePrecision (May 24, 2015)

bugeyed said:


> The point is that someone with the same size wrist as you can tell you if it fits them!
> kev


Someone could tell me the band length and I can decide myself. Same concept.


----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm seaching a PRW-6000-1AER (green accents)

Anyne want to sale it?



sdog said:


> That's a lovely watch. Not one of those silly stealth ones where the actual watch face isn't readable anymore, just toning down the less important details.
> 
> Is there a way to easily get rid of those strange white pieces where the band meets the watch, while keeping the band?
> 
> How well is the negative LCD readable? (In general I'm not fond of negatives, but on ana


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

smaller the digits better the negative display readability.
I found negative display in prg 280 quiet good!but better dispay in 280 may be due to normal battery as well?rather than solar cell/capacitor


----------



## Spyharpy (Jun 17, 2012)

sdog said:


> That's a lovely watch. Not one of those silly stealth ones where the actual watch face isn't readable anymore, just toning down the less important details.
> 
> Is there a way to easily get rid of those strange white pieces where the band meets the watch, while keeping the band?
> 
> ...


It was difficult to obtain but I'm glad I was able to get one. At first, I thought about getting rid of the white trim pieces with black ones from another 6000 series band but after receiving the watch and seeing it in person, I like the white trim as it breaks up all the blackness on the watch. It has grown on me and I personally like it. There is even chrome visible around each hash mark. I have lots of G-Shocks in my collection (Kings, Mudmans, Gulfmans, 5600s, etc.) but this 6014H has won me over completely. I've been wearing this one every day since I got it nearly two months ago. The negative display isn't as difficult to read compared to my others. There is a bright LED light at the bottom that lights up the entire display and makes it easier to see in low light.

From the side, the white trim breaks apart all the blackness in a nice way. I'm not changing a thing.


----------



## naimc (Jul 14, 2014)

I have PWR-6000-1 with the rubber band and I expect it will split / break at some point and I want to purchase the carbon band.

I am in Canada any suggestions ?

I found this from the USA PacParts: 91087133588 133 USD
or this store from Japan KINKODO | Rakuten Global Market: Casio [CASIO] protrek PRW-6000Y carbon with band (belt) 94 USD


----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)

naimc said:


> I have PWR-6000-1 with the rubber band and I expect it will split / break at some point and I want to purchase the carbon band.
> 
> I am in Canada any suggestions ?
> 
> ...


I would not pay that much for that band. It's basically a resin band with carbon fiber embedded inside. On the stock CF band, you can't even see the CF on the outside, just the inside. There is one I have seen that has the CF visible on the outside, but it is stock on a LE Japan model. In other words, I don't find the CF band to be anything special enough to command such a high price. I bought the black OE titanium bracelet from TicTox for $136USD. BTW the resin bands are very durable.
kev


----------



## BullseyePrecision (May 24, 2015)

Everdying said:


> dont see anything to be worried about unless u got a 9" wrist.
> anyway, u did ask for min and max wrist size...and from my estimates max should be just about 8.5".


My wrist size is about 7.5


----------



## Spyharpy (Jun 17, 2012)

bugeyed said:


> I would not pay that much for that band. It's basically a resin band with carbon fiber embedded inside. On the stock CF band, you can't even see the CF on the outside, just the inside. There is one I have seen that has the CF visible on the outside, but it is stock on a LE Japan model. In other words, I don't find the CF band to be anything special enough to command such a high price. I bought the black OE titanium bracelet from TicTox for $136USD. BTW the resin bands are very durable.
> kev


The carbon fiber bands vary. GW-9300 Mudmans, the carbon fiber is visible on the inside of the band but the outside not. However, on my 6014H, the inside looks like a resin but the outside shows the carbon fiber.


----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)

Spyharpy said:


> The carbon fiber bands vary. GW-9300 Mudmans, the carbon fiber is visible on the inside of the band but the outside not. However, on my 6014H, the inside looks like a resin but the outside shows the carbon fiber.


That's the band I would get for the 6000. Wonder why Casio made the reversed one???
kev


----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

bugeyed said:


> That's the band I would get for the 6000. Wonder why Casio made the reversed one???
> kev


Where have you bought it??? It seems sold out everywhere!


----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

Here is my toy(s)!?









Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

which of above two you like better ?silver/black or black/orange one?


----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

Black/Red!


hiker said:


> which of above two you like better ?silver/black or black/orange one?


----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)

hiker said:


> which of above two you like better ?silver/black or black/orange one?


I have the black/orange, but I'm kinda liking the silver one. When my bezel gets scratched up, I will probably go ahead & turn it silver. 
kev


----------



## Grzegorz Szkop (Jun 6, 2015)

I have a problem with time synchronization. Synchronization has been successful only when the watch keep a dial up (the signal level is L3) if I put the watch on your side then it does not see the signal. Anyone have a problem?


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

Grzegorz Szkop said:


> I have a problem with time synchronization. Synchronization has been successful only when the watch keep a dial up (the signal level is L3) if I put the watch on your side then it does not see the signal. Anyone have a problem?


Well, then do that.

I cannot really follow you. Do you want to avoid having to rest it face-up from time to time, in order to receive the signal?


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

i believe the manual itself states that only dial up will work.


----------



## Grzegorz Szkop (Jun 6, 2015)

Not only dial up will work.
Below a picture of instruction:


----------



## the-inquisitor (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: What is your wrist size?*

Does anyone have a explanation why the PRW-6000 is being sold on amazon.com for $250-260 (~ € 230) while it still costs at least € 370 throughout Europe?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: What is your wrist size?*



the-inquisitor said:


> Does anyone have a explanation why the PRW-6000 is being sold on amazon.com for $250-260 (~ € 230) while it still costs at least € 370 throughout Europe?


Typically lower prices are offered through Grey Market resellers.


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: What is your wrist size?*



the-inquisitor said:


> Does anyone have a explanation why the PRW-6000 is being sold on amazon.com for $250-260 (~ € 230) while it still costs at least € 370 throughout Europe?


the non carbon fiber silver bezel version goes below 300$ at times,the black /carbon fiber versions are still around 350 $ atleast


----------



## Bob Carolgees (Jul 13, 2015)

*Re: What is your wrist size?*



hiker said:


> the non carbon fiber silver bezel version goes below 300$ at times,the black /carbon fiber versions are still around 350 $ atleast


If I am in the UK, where would be the cheapest place to get a PRW6000 with CF strap?
I read a lot about watches bought from Japan but am dubious as to dealing with a supplier so far away


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: What is your wrist size?*



Bob Carolgees said:


> If I am in the UK, where would be the cheapest place to get a PRW6000 with CF strap?
> I read a lot about watches bought from Japan but am dubious as to dealing with a supplier so far away


Try Amazon UK. Amazon.co.uk: Buying Choices: Casio Pro Trek Tough Solar PRW-6000Y-1ER Mens Wristwatch Multiband 6 & Solar

I just received mine, shipped from Japan to California with out incident.


----------



## Stan2338 (Sep 3, 2015)

Dear Sifus,
Hi I am newbie for PRW 6000 as i just got one last week.

Today i was driving beside the sea , about 5 feet away from the shore line about 5 feet up and notice my PRW 6000 altimeter shows -15 (minus) reading. Does this mean i should re-calibrate my altimeter ? How should I do it ? Add 15 or 20 meters to my current reading ? Advise and feedback appreciated.
Not too sure how should i do it too...cant find a step by step video in you tube ....

Thanks ,


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

Altimeter, if I understand it correct, is dependent upon air pressure. So, driving, it may not be very accurate. I think it's designed to be calibrated at the start of a hike, and then it should remain consistent for the near future. But any sudden or large change in air pressure, say a front or rain storm, may spoof the readings.
I don't know how smart those altimeters are for compensating. Anyhow, I wouldn't be surprised if altitude changed while driving on a level surface.
Honestly, I think every altimeter has to be calibrated before each use, so I wouldn't worry too much.

I don't know how the altimeter works, if you just zero it, or if you can actually program your current altitude. If you have a need for precise altitude, I think it's assumed you have some point of reference for calibration. Otherwise it would be used to show relative altitude change.



Stan2338 said:


> Dear Sifus,
> Hi I am newbie for PRW 6000 as i just got one last week.
> 
> Today i was driving beside the sea , about 5 feet away from the shore line about 5 feet up and notice my PRW 6000 altimeter shows -15 (minus) reading. Does this mean i should re-calibrate my altimeter ? How should I do it ? Add 15 or 20 meters to my current reading ? Advise and feedback appreciated.
> ...


----------



## anathema (Nov 8, 2008)

Anyone seen much about the PRW-6014H-1JR ?









Stealth bezel & other markings, sapphire crystal, CF strap. Seems a bit cheaper than the full YT models due to no bracelet. Anyone have one yet?


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

anathema said:


> Anyone seen much about the PRW-6014H-1JR ?
> 
> View attachment 6684138
> 
> ...


https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/casio-prw-6000-thread-975486-6.html#post14987946


----------



## 111qqq (Dec 22, 2011)

Does the carbon fiber band on PRW-6000Y have significant advantage over regular one on PRW-6000? 

Is it more durable?


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

111qqq said:


> Does the carbon fiber band on PRW-6000Y have significant advantage over regular one on PRW-6000?
> 
> Is it more durable?


its supposed to. by how much? I don't know, only time can tell.

but its just plain cool and its comfortable to wear.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

I just got my watch today...
...and there is already a little nuisance issue that bugs me:

The hands don't align 100%, not even after multiple "Hand Home Position Adjustment"

Actually the problem seems to be the minute hand which is about 1/6 minute (so 1 step) ahead. In other words, the minute hand reaches the full minute when at 50 second (or 10 seconds fast).

Of course this is a very very tiny issue and I wonder how many of you have recognized this or have this issue.

Is there any known remedy short of sending the watch back to Casio?
I'm actually wondering if there is something like a 'secret' maintenance menu setting, where this could be corrected.


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

WES51 said:


> Of course this is a very very tiny issue and I wonder how many of you have recognized this or have this issue.


I had the same issue with a GW-2000. It did not have the self-correcting tought movement. It was also my first analogue and I thought this might have been some kind of strange convention. Now I know it was perhaps not well adjusted.

It did annoy me all the time I had the watch, and certainly reduced my joy of having a precise instrument profoundly.



> Is there any known remedy short of sending the watch back to Casio?
> I'm actually wondering if there is something like a 'secret' maintenance menu setting, where this could be corrected.


Is this consistently off by one degree? Or does it happen only sometimes? If it does not go away when the hour hand progresses and does not go away with the adjust function, don't expect to find a remedy. I should ask Casio if it were to happen to me with such a pricey watch.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

It happens steady and all the time. All hands seem to be attached solid, so they don't move a bit on their own.



sdog said:


> It did annoy me all the time I had the watch, and certainly reduced my joy of having a precise instrument profoundly.


Well, that is exactly the point in my case too. I bought this watch exactly with that certain perceived and expected precision in mind.

I'm wondering if this is normal or how common is this issue among owners.

I hope some more owners will chime in with their feedback experiences, if their 'hands' are 100% aligned or not.

I would not mind sending it in to Casio, IF they can fix it. But I sure don't want to send it in, wait several months and then receive it back with a note that this is normal and within tolerance.

BTW, some separate feedback on time sync:

After unboxing the watch yesterday, the last sync time it showed was July 16, 00.02 (display a 0.02 7.16)
I was trying to sync it yesterday manually during the day and it barely got to display L1 and of course never synced. I continued trying to sync it a dozen times between 10pm and 11.30pm and it never synced. Although reception got much better, with the display changing between L2 and L3 sometimes going like that even for over 10 minutes, but at the end still ERR and no sync. Despite being unsuccessful at sync, never the less I could find out what locations in the home seemed to have better and worse reception.

So finally I left it at a location where I found that the reception was best and found this morning fully synced. 
Snyc March 30, 01.05. DST came on, (I left it last night with Auto DST enabled)


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

WES51 said:


> I would not mind sending it in to Casio, IF they can fix it. But I sure don't want to send it in, wait several months and then receive it back with a note that this is normal and within tolerance.


You just bought it, didn't you? Can't you return it to the seller within a fortnight? I know its not Europe where you have a right to withdraw from any contract made online within a fortnight, plus 2 years right of return in case of a fault. But, often North American shops also offer returns. In case you bought something defective you could insist on a return as you could claim non-fulfilment and sue.



> After unboxing the watch yesterday, the last sync time it showed was July 16, 00.02 (display a 0.02 7.16)
> I was trying to sync it yesterday manually during the day and it barely got to display L1 and of course never synced. I continued trying to sync it a dozen times between 10pm and 11.30pm and it never synced. Although reception got much better, with the display changing between L2 and L3 sometimes going like that even for over 10 minutes, but at the end still ERR and no sync. Despite being unsuccessful at sync, never the less I could find out what locations in the home seemed to have better and worse reception.
> 
> So finally I left it at a location where I found that the reception was best and found this morning fully synced.
> Snyc March 30, 01.05. DST came on, (I left it last night with Auto DST enabled)


It is the exception if you can sync during the day, the long-wave radio band the signal is transmitted on is not suppose to carry far during the day. Reception can be difficult in large cities due to building obstruction and noise, but LA is not very far from Fort Collins, Colorado, typically there oughtn't be an issue. If you ever have difficulties to sync, just wear it while sleeping, that fixes the sync problem for most. You are an extended antennae for your watch. As a matter of course, I don't check or care too much if mine synced, i just trust it does it from time to time. Fortnightly is enough not to notice any lack of synchronicity with NIST time. By the way, the sync is a little off, it tends to set my watch consistently half a second slow. Since my watch runs a little fast, it catches up.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

You are right, technically I could send it back and get a refund.

But before I make all this trouble to myself and the retailer, I want to be sure that the outcome is positive and worth all the trouble.

Because othervise what if many PRW 6000 watches have this issue and the next watch that I'm buying would be the same.

That is why I'm hoping some people would chime in with their experiences and set things straight. Are the hands on their watch 100% exact aligned?

Indeed at the same time, that I posted my problem here, I contacted Casio Technical Support as well and I just got their reply eMail saying that they would not advise to send it this watch for a repair, because the issue as I described it seems to be in tolerance.


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

WES51 said:


> You are right, technically I could send it back and get a refund.
> 
> But before I make all this trouble to myself and the retailer, I want to be sure that the outcome is positive and worth all the trouble.
> 
> ...


I think there are two questions here. Do _you_ not want to tolerate it? Can you get away with a replacement/refund. We are talking about a high priced product here, you can expect some goodwill from the seller and manufacturer. Note, the way Casio formulated their reply. I think, you are a bit too nice here, letting get this through. If Casio finds that is within tolerance, they might have to re-consider if they really want to get into the mid-to-high priced market segment. After all, we are not talking about a <$100 watch from Walmart here.

Don't get me wrong, I don't want you to talk you in running your head into the wall and/or getting a lot of unecessary costs. I rather want to encourage you to self-confidently go as far as you can without taking risks. As consumers we set the requirements for a product, and ought not be shy to demand them (within reason).


----------



## Wongsky (Jan 19, 2012)

sdog said:


> I think there are two questions here. Do _you_ not want to tolerate it? Can you get away with a replacement/refund. We are talking about a high priced product here, you can expect some goodwill from the seller and manufacturer. Note, the way Casio formulated their reply. I think, you are a bit too nice here, letting get this through. If Casio finds that is within tolerance, they might have to re-consider if they really want to get into the mid-to-high priced market segment. After all, we are not talking about a <$100 watch from Walmart here.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't want you to talk you in running your head into the wall and/or getting a lot of unecessary costs. I rather want to encourage you to self-confidently go as far as you can without taking risks. As consumers we set the requirements for a product, and ought not be shy to demand them (within reason).


Given it's a tough movement watch, that's suppose to auto-adjust the hand positions to correct, I think the OP has a strong case that this should be replaced with a watch that has correct alignment - otherwise, it does rather make a mockery of what they boast in advertising that feature.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Wongsky said:


> Given it's a tough movement watch, that's suppose to auto-adjust the hand positions to correct, I think the OP has a strong case that this should be replaced with a watch that has correct alignment - otherwise, it does rather make a mockery of what they boast in advertising that feature.


You are 100% right about that.

As expected, looking for the right watch, I ended up putting myself (and more unfortunately others as well) through quite some trouble, before I realized that the poor alignment issue is much more wide spread that just a few unlucky cases.

According to my experiences, perfect hand alignment on this watch is really a hit and miss, with miss being in the majority.

Indeed, I was considering to start a designated thread about this issue, where I was planning to share my observations and experiences, but given the limited interest on this subject so far, I'm not sure if I should really go on with it.

After all it seems like many owners care more about looks and functions and are happy with this watch the way it is, some without even ever being aware of the alignment issue.

I believe for many owners, the issue is like a scratch on your new car; you don't care about it until someone points it out. It might really bug you then and you wish you didn't find out about it in the first place.

Having said that I like to thank for all of you, who supported me in this forum as well as via PM exchange.

I for sure feel very disappointed. I really chose this watch for it's looks and for it's hyped spot on accurate movement via auto hand adjustment. It thought this would turn out to be a great looking watch with superior alignment at a decent price.

My best advice for someone, who is equally picky about hand alignment is not to buy this watch unseen.


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

WES51 said:


> According to my experiences, perfect hand alignment on this watch is really a hit and miss, with miss being in the majority.


If that were indeed the case then the following:


> Indeed, I was considering to start a designated thread about this issue, where I was planning to share my observations and experiences, but given the limited interest on this subject so far, I'm not sure if I should really go on with it.


is perhaps the reason it is not discussed here. Please do post it, preferably illustrated with good photos.



> After all it seems like many owners care more about looks and functions and are happy with this watch the way it is, some without even ever being aware of the alignment issue.
> 
> I believe for many owners, the issue is like a scratch on your new car; you don't care about it until someone points it out. It might really bug you then and you wish you didn't find out about it in the first place.


A scratch on a new watch would be in the same category as a scratch on a new car. People care as it lowers the re-sale value in their books. This affects function out of the box, as if a car would have a tendency to turn to the left when faster than 190 km/h. While it is not advertised behaviour to keep straight and it may be used for only ten percent of the time at such speeds, it is not expected behaviour of a decent car.

It is as simple as that: If the hands are not aligned properly, then it doesn't show the time correctly. People might not have responded in here, as hardly anyone might read this thread. The issue is not restricted to this watch only. Were it discussed more prominently, it might be that more would come forward with the same issue.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

OK I shall revisit the issue in more detail later. However at the moment I feel like I need to step back a bit. In the past two weeks, I spent more time and resources on this issue than I find reasonable in retrospect. I'm certainly upset at myself for it. Not quite the way I imagined shopping for this watch.


----------



## borgqueenx (Dec 18, 2009)

Does the crown unlock so easily with everyone? No one found a fix/mod?
i really like this watch but wish the whole hands would light up instead of just the tips, and the crown seems like an issue. Is it still waterproof when the crown is opened?


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

borgqueenx said:


> Does the crown unlock so easily with everyone? No one found a fix/mod?
> i really like this watch but wish the whole hands would light up instead of just the tips, and the crown seems like an issue. Is it still waterproof when the crown is opened?


I'm selling mine for these two reasons. The lume is downright pathetic. As a temporary fix for the crown I cut several layers of black electrical tape very small and placed them on either part outside the crown making it more difficult to turn. Then I realized I shouldn't have to do this with a $300 plus watch. It stinks because otherwise I loved the watch but those two things were deal breakers for me.


----------



## borgqueenx (Dec 18, 2009)

but does the crown unscrewed makes the 6000 prone for water damage?


----------



## borgqueenx (Dec 18, 2009)

at any case i got my prw-6000 today wich i will keep until the prw-7000 comes out.
It might be a improved model or not, but the crown truly does NOT come loose easily. i have to put quite some pressure from my thumb onto it to unlock it or really grab it with 2 fingers to unlock it.

But there are some cons:
I dont like that the negative digital display is quite a bit more difficult to read then the positive display, but still easy enough and doesn't bother me that much.

What i also do not like is that the second hand for such an expensive watch is not perfectly aligned with the watch face seconds, although it comes pretty close. It will not bother me that much.

And lastly what really annoys me and pretty sure NO ONE likes this, is that the tips of the watch fingers are only painted to reflect light. Still easy to check the time by just enabling the LED but still you will have to do that every time. The paint is just weird and wrong.

At any case i love the exterior and design of the watch otherwise (even more then the prw-7000) and will gladly keep it until the prw-7000 release.


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

borgqueenx said:


> at any case i got my prw-6000 today wich i will keep until the prw-7000 comes out.
> It might be a improved model or not, but the crown truly does NOT come loose easily. i have to put quite some pressure from my thumb onto it to unlock it or really grab it with 2 fingers to unlock it.


This is (almost) the case for the GW-A1000, the first watch with the smart crown. I wrote almost, because the resin is in the way and one cannot use two fingers to unlock the crown. it is still a tough unlock and takes practice to do so. (I should much rather have the GW-A1100 with more grip on the crown such that it can be unlocked more easily.)



> What i also do not like is that the second hand for such an expensive watch is not perfectly aligned with the watch face seconds, although it comes pretty close. It will not bother me that much.


Have you tried a reset and auto align, it is a tough movement watch, perhaps it fixes it.



> And lastly what really annoys me and pretty sure NO ONE likes this, is that the tips of the watch fingers are only painted to reflect light. Still easy to check the time by just enabling the LED but still you will have to do that every time. The paint is just weird and wrong.


There are lume (ie luminous paint) shots of PRW-6000 with lume on the tip of the hands. Is that not the case with yours? Which one do you have? Havin lume indices on the dial but no lume hands would be outright idiotic.


----------



## borgqueenx (Dec 18, 2009)

sdog said:


> This is (almost) the case for the GW-A1000, the first watch with the smart crown. I wrote almost, because the resin is in the way and one cannot use two fingers to unlock the crown. it is still a tough unlock and takes practice to do so. (I should much rather have the GW-A1100 with more grip on the crown such that it can be unlocked more easily.)
> 
> Have you tried a reset and auto align, it is a tough movement watch, perhaps it fixes it.
> 
> There are lume (ie luminous paint) shots of PRW-6000 with lume on the tip of the hands. Is that not the case with yours? Which one do you have? Havin lume indices on the dial but no lume hands would be outright idiotic.


Didnt know about a function specifically for alignment? Have to look that up and do a reset if that works. The paint is on the tips only yes, wich is very annoying(but somewhat usable) at night. But why not the whole hands? Wtf...


----------



## NameMyName (Jul 11, 2009)

How does this watch wear compared to the PAW 2000? One of the things I really liked about the PAW2000 was the wings it had under the watch head that stabilized the watch while on your wrist.


----------



## shiverz718 (Dec 6, 2010)

NameMyName said:


> How does this watch wear compared to the PAW 2000? One of the things I really liked about the PAW2000 was the wings it had under the watch head that stabilized the watch while on your wrist.


Check out this thread, NameMyName https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/sid...sio-prw-6000-prw-3000-paw-2000-a-1068791.html

And personally I'd wear the paw 2000, prw 3000 or prw 3500.. 








the 6000 analog just doesnt seem right to me.. I'm sure its a great watch tho.


----------



## 111qqq (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm wandering if it's safe to wash this watch with warm water and soap? Would water reach the sensor?

I know it's water resistant, but nevertheless...


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

I just wanted to add my new PRW-S6000Y-1 to the "official" PRW-6000 thread.

This is a really nice piece. It's quite thin and lightweight. The copper accents look great, and the way they look changes a lot depending on the lighting and reflections. The sapphire crystal on this version is a plus. The "wings" on this one, which also appear on the top side of the strap, are a subtle, dark forest green. Thankfully, the hand alignment on this sample is excellent.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Beautiful watch and beautiful pictures Gary. Thank you for posting them.

When I chose my red one I was not aware of the copper one yet.

I really like the high contrast in the display. The hands and the minute markers set themselves apart from the dial adding to a well balanced contrast, while the second hand remains stealthy yet visible enough.

Even the dark forest green wings are complementing the design of this watch very nicely.

I think this watch can be worn as an elegant dress watch, as well it is sporty enough for every day wear.

Congratulations to this great watch!


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

My red-orange one:


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

WES51 said:


> Beautiful watch and beautiful pictures Gary. Thank you for posting them.
> 
> When I chose my red one I was not aware of the copper one yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Wes51.

Yes, it's really easy to read, even with the skeleton hands. I do wish Casio would have lumed the entire surface of the hour and minute hands, rather than just the tips.


----------



## StupidNinja (Nov 13, 2015)

GaryK30 said:


> I just wanted to add my new PRW-S6000Y-1 to the "official" PRW-6000 thread.
> 
> This is a really nice piece. It's quite thin and lightweight. The copper accents look great, and the way they look changes a lot depending on the lighting and reflections. The sapphire crystal on this version is a plus. The "wings" on this one, which also appear on the top side of the strap, are a subtle, dark forest green. Thankfully, the hand alignment on this sample is excellent.


Firstly, congrats on the new watch! It's a fine piece! :-!

But I am curious about the sapphire crystal though.

I noticed in your 2nd shot that there is some glare on it.

This is a small problem I am having with my watches that have sapphire crystals.
My Orient M-Force and Seiko Kinetic diver have a glare when turned at an angle and affects readability.
They have AR coatings but the glare is still noticeable.
Not really a deal breaker but just wondering if Casio's AR coating is good or better than the others.

How do you find the glare on yours?


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

StupidNinja said:


> Firstly, congrats on the new watch! It's a fine piece! :-!
> 
> But I am curious about the sapphire crystal though.
> 
> ...


most of the cheaper watches like those orient and seikos only have AR coating on the inner surface...the more expensive ones are double coated on the inside and outside...so u see even less glare.
as for the 6000...the crystal is basically flat, which depending on the angle u would of cos get more reflected light...


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

StupidNinja said:


> Firstly, congrats on the new watch! It's a fine piece! :-!
> 
> But I am curious about the sapphire crystal though.
> 
> ...


I only have one other watch with a sapphire crystal, a Citizen Blue Angels AT8020-03L. I just compared the two and it seems that they are pretty similar in the amount of reflection off of the crystal. If they have an AR coating on the outer surface it seems like it's not a very effective one.

Since both watches have a flat crystal, it's usually not too hard to change the angle of the watch a bit to reduce the reflection, as Everdying pointed out.


----------



## StupidNinja (Nov 13, 2015)

GaryK30 said:


> I only have one other watch with a sapphire crystal, a Citizen Blue Angels AT8020-03L. I just compared the two and it seems that they are pretty similar in the amount of reflection off of the crystal. If they have an AR coating on the outer surface it seems like it's not a very effective one.
> 
> Since both watches have a flat crystal, it's usually not too hard to change the angle of the watch a bit to reduce the reflection, as Everdying pointed out.


Thanks for the feedback Gary! :-!

Looks like I have to steer away from sapphire for now until they find a way to get it better.
Not sure if this is even possible without better AR coatings since sapphire is basically a very reflective material.

For now, my artificial eyes still prefer mineral crystals...... :roll:


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

Let me dust off this topic and post my beauty here.

My PRW-6000YT

















I love all the options it has and i find it the perfect ana/digi watch.
I love the blocky font of the display and the skeleton hands.

I also once owned the orange version, with the synthetic resin band. But could never get used to the band.
This Blue Moment Pro Trek was always high on my list. And the titanium bracelet was the reason.

Though my preference goes to automatic watches on bracelets (Especially ORIS lately), its one of the finest watches I've ever owned.
And in this warm of today, its really the only option for me


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Myrrhman said:


> Let me dust off this topic and post my beauty here.
> 
> My PRW-6000YT
> 
> ...


Hello my old friend, beautiful watch !!  I have bought the orange from you !!
Sold it as I did not like the way the hands were lumed.

Now I got a lekker lekker PRW7000 !!

Always happy to see a Talk Talk and James Marsh's fan !!

Cheers !!


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

(Double post)


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Hello my old friend, beautiful watch !!  I have bought the orange from you !!
> Sold it as I did not like the way the hands were lumed.
> 
> Now I got a lekker lekker PRW7000 !!
> ...


Hey !!!

Ghosterror ?

Yeah the 7000 is awesome too.

Talk Talk will always be my favorite band. And James' artwork is stunning !


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Myrrhman said:


> Hey !!!
> 
> Ghosterror ?
> 
> ...


We share the same passion for Mark Hollis !


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> We share the same passion for Mark Hollis !


He's a genius


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Myrrhman said:


> He's a genius


You guys have to watch out. There is 'another kind' of Mark Hollis, who lives here in the US.


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

WES51 said:


> You guys have to watch out. There is 'another kind' of Mark Hollis, who lives here in the US.


Haha. you mean the Athletic Director ?


----------

